# Nightmare Before Christmas, The (1993)



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 14, 2002)

*Tim Burtons THE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS!*

Dah!Who else loves this totally awesome movie?????Its Old I know but its SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO great!!!!! *walks off singing the songs from nightmare*


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 24, 2005)

*Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

Hi all!

Sorry if this has already been posted but I recently wached a DVD version of Tim Burton's Classic 1993 Gothic film *The Nightmare Before Christmas* with my two nephews who along with myself thought it was pretty cool!  

I remember seeing this film when it first came out but enjoyed watching it again, especially with the additional insight of the Directors commentary.

I'm certianly no expert on this movie and I was just wondering if anyone else had an opinion on or could share some insights into this film at all?

All the best...


----------



## Circus Cranium (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

Well, as I turn my head, I see a little doll of the Oogie boogie man sitting on my book shelf so..........yeah, loved it. It's a classic.


----------



## heyzeus321 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

That film was awesome, still is.  Well, I can't give you info now but I'll look up something if I can fo you, but have you heard that Tim Burton is making another of this style of animation, called Corpse Bride w/ the voice of Johnny Depp.  That one looks to be very cool too.

heyzeus321


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

I finally saw this movie a couple of weeks ago for the first time.  I have to say that after hearing so many good comments about the whole thing, I was a little disappointed.  Sure, the animation was great; and I loved the three little trick or treaters, but it didn't strike me as that wonderful a story.  It might have been all the singing that put me off or the fact that I just didn't 'get' they mayor character.


----------



## heyzeus321 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

The movie itself, when it came out, was a one of a kind.  I think it's different if you'd had a past with it.  Alot of things are really awesome and nostalgic but i think like one of the songs just took me out of the element especially if I watch it now.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*



			
				heyzeus321 said:
			
		

> That film was awesome, still is.  Well, I can't give you info now but I'll look up something if I can fo you, but have you heard that Tim Burton is making another of this style of animation, called Corpse Bride w/ the voice of Johnny Depp.  That one looks to be very cool too.
> 
> heyzeus321



Cool bananans!!  

But when is this film being released, anyone know??


----------



## Leto (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

This fall : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0121164/releaseinfo


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

Thanks..


----------



## Circus Cranium (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

Oh yeah, WAY psyched for Corpse Bride. 


And I LOVE the music in Nightmare Before Christmas. 

"Kidnapping Santa Claus, put him in a box. Bury him a hundred years, then see if he talks!"


----------



## Kerayi (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

OMG! i LOOOVE nightmare beforexmas! along with every other Tim Burton film.  Cant wait for both Willy Wonka and Corpse Bride.  apparently the story goes that the Johnny Depp charcater is going to get married and walks through the woods.  He puts the wedding ring on (what he thinks to be a piece of wood) and says the wedding vows.  The piece of wood turns out to be a dead bride's finger (Helena Bonham Carter) who comes alive and claims that they are married 
sounds wicked


----------



## kaneda (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

I love love love love LOVE this film! its got some of the most amazing songs ever! Keep meaning to buy it on dvd, and I will at some point! I've taken so many phrases from that film and use them in my everyday life ("you're funny, I'm laughing" - ultimate sarcasm )


----------



## lizzybob (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas*

Did you know it took them 3 years to film it as it is all stock-motion animation?
Also Tim Burton began planning it all out about 7 years before the actual filming started so in reality it took like 10 years to complete! 
I love this movie soooooooooooooo much! Jack and Zero are my favourite.
However I agree with Dwndrgn about the mayor - I don't really get him ... is his face a visual representative of spilt personalities?


----------

